# Faure's Requiem recommendations?



## Aghartha

I'm looking to pick this up but I don't know which recording to get. At the moment I'm looking at Gardiner, Giulini, Herreweghe and Dutoit but I can't find many good reviews on them. I had a search on here but didn't find much either.


----------



## ahammel

Funny, I was just wondering the same thing. If I don't get any strong recommendations I'm going to go for the Gardiner version. I'll report back if I do.


----------



## joen_cph

I like the old Fournet stereo & don´t quite agree with the luke-warm review on MusicWeb. It is a Philips budget release & has a very generous content with Pelleas et Melisande and the Pavane too http://www.amazon.com/Fauré-Requiem-Pavane-Pelléas-Mélisande/dp/B000058AYS
Admittedly though it´s been a while since I heard the disc & I haven´t done any strict comparison.

I also have Dutoit & will give it a listen.

Herreweghe is on you-t, I believe.


----------



## Guest

This is the recording I have, and have been very happy with it:







John Rutter conducting the Cambridge Singers and members of the London Sinfonia. As I understand it, this is Faure's actual version - the more common one with full orchestration was not approved by him. This recording is as he wrote it. Smaller scale, very warm and intimate, I love this recording.


----------



## PetrB

DrMike said:


> This is the recording I have, and have been very happy with it:
> View attachment 17083
> 
> John Rutter conducting the Cambridge Singers and members of the London Sinfonia. As I understand it, this is Faure's actual version - the more common one with full orchestration was not approved by him. This recording is as he wrote it. Smaller scale, very warm and intimate, I love this recording.


I cannot recall which recording from decades ago impressed me very well, but it was the opposite of 'grand' even in the 'larger moments.' It seemed to more readily match what we know of Faure's personality, quiet, near freakishly unpretentious and unassuming. So whichever has no 'grand gestures' or much more than Forte moments, is what I would be looking for.

This one sounds very much like what I would be looking for. Overall rather quiet, restrained, through which the work, imo, gains the greatest power.


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> I cannot recall which recording from decades ago impressed me very well, but it was the opposite of 'grand' even in the 'larger moments.' It seemed to more readily match what we know of Faure's personality, quiet, near freakishly unpretentious and unassuming. So whichever has no 'grand gestures' or much more than Forte moments, is what I would be looking for.
> 
> This one sounds very much like what I would be looking for. Overall rather quiet, restrained, through which the work, imo, gains the greatest power.


Yes, this arrangement for a chamber orchestra sounds more like what you would like. I don't listen to it all the time, but every time I do, I ask myself why I don't listen to it more frequently. I do also like the big, full orchestra choral works as well, but this one just works so well with the smaller forces. Very similar to how I prefer Barber's Adagio for Strings in its original string quartet format.


----------



## ahammel

DrMike said:


> View attachment 17083
> 
> John Rutter conducting the Cambridge Singers and members of the London Sinfonia. As I understand it, this is Faure's actual version - the more common one with full orchestration was not approved by him. This recording is as he wrote it. Smaller scale, very warm and intimate, I love this recording.


I've just purchased this recording, and can second the recommendation. The scoring is very well done, and the intimate sound is entirely appropriate for '_un petit Requiem_".

As an aside: the editorial notes of the Phillip Legge version of the score (IMSLP) make entertaining reading regarding the deficiencies of the 1900 edition: "The number of misprints and obvious mistakes is astounding; there seems to be hardly a page where one cannot find multiple errors in the musical text, let alone infelicities of slipshod engraving!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Dutoit (rec. 1987, John Dunkerley, engineer). Good couplings, too. :tiphat:


----------



## Novelette

I enjoy the Rutter recording, but my personal favorite is the one by Richard Hickox: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

Pristine sound quality--very quiet, evocative of a "berceuse", and careful performance.


----------



## katdad

I sang this requiem once and thoroughly enjoyed it. The only recording I've heard is my CD of the Gardiner, which is very good, I think.


----------



## Sid James

This is another good one of the original, chamber sized version. Dunno if its easy to get now though?:


----------



## Peterinch

My favorite is with King's College Choir and Sir David Willcocks, but I'll admit that they could sing the phone book and I would probably buy it.


----------



## Celesta

I second Peterinch's recommendation of the Wilcocks recording. Beautiful, deeply spiritual performance.

http://www.amazon.com/Fauré-Requiem...679041&sr=8-1&keywords=faure+requiem+wilcocks


----------



## Aghartha

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, I'm not sure this made it any easier but there's certainly plenty to think about!
I managed to hear Rutter's recording the other day and I was very impressed with it. Still haven't decided which to go for yet but this one is definitely looking to be a favourite.


----------



## Selby

Hello Aghartha,

I thought I would put in my two cents. I own 7 versions of Fauré's lovely requiem mass, opus 48, and have heard many others.

If you want the full orchestral arrangement I recommend going with Hickox. There is nothing wrong with the orchestral arrangement, it would not be my first choice, but it is many people's favorite. I think there is a bit of a sentiment that since Fauré was commissioned to turn his chamber arrangement into an orchestral one, for pay, it is somehow lesser - artistic integrity in the face of monetary gain and all that jazz. But if you like it - like it, without shame.

If you want Fauré's chamber arrangement go with Rutter. I believe Rutter actually arranged this version; there is some speculation as to whether an entirely accurate original arrangement even exists, but Rutter, if I remember correctly, got as close as he could. The perk with this version is with the rest of the program, you get the lovely Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11 and Messe basse. You want these pieces.

My third recommendation is the Wager reduced "organ" arrangement. Another lovely chamber version here. I think the strength in this recording is the soloists, which I think are stronger than The Cambridge Singers represented on the Ruttter recording. The other perk with this options is that it is couple with the Duruflé requiem, opus 9. You want this piece, which is as frustrating as the Fauré because there are also various arrangements. I think for the Duruflé this is superlative.

In short, get all three. I think they are the best versions of their respective arrangements. I would not want to live without any of them. The other 4 I have, on the other hand, I can go without.

regards,

M


----------



## ptr

My recommendation would be something quintessential French! Those English versions are Perfectly equalized and for me not very exiting.. Rutter's version is fun for about 2 minutes, then it is all same, same, same putting me to sleep... 

Ducking and waiting for incoming abuse... 

My Basic recommendation is usually André Cluytens EMI version, it has the most a Fauréan could ask for! Otherwise I generally like those ancient French interpretations much more, try Desire-Emile Inghelbrecht (Testament) or R.P. Martin (Editions Charlin), if You yearn something with a more "modern" interpretation, try Laurence Equilbey (Naïve). 

/ptr


----------



## Selby

Mitchell said:


> Hello Aghartha,
> 
> I thought I would put in my two cents. I own 7 versions of Fauré's lovely requiem mass, opus 48, and have heard many others.
> 
> If you want the full orchestral arrangement I recommend going with Hickox. There is nothing wrong with the orchestral arrangement, it would not be my first choice, but it is many people's favorite. I think there is a bit of a sentiment that since Fauré was commissioned to turn his chamber arrangement into an orchestral one, for pay, it is somehow lesser - artistic integrity in the face of monetary gain and all that jazz. But if you like it - like it, without shame.
> 
> If you want Fauré's chamber arrangement go with Rutter. I believe Rutter actually arranged this version; there is some speculation as to whether an entirely accurate original arrangement even exists, but Rutter, if I remember correctly, got as close as he could. The perk with this version is with the rest of the program, you get the lovely Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11 and Messe basse. You want these pieces.
> 
> My third recommendation is the Wager reduced "organ" arrangement. Another lovely chamber version here. I think the strength in this recording is the soloists, which I think are stronger than The Cambridge Singers represented on the Ruttter recording. The other perk with this options is that it is couple with the Duruflé requiem, opus 9. You want this piece, which is as frustrating as the Fauré because there are also various arrangements. I think for the Duruflé this is superlative.
> 
> In short, get all three. I think they are the best versions of their respective arrangements. I would not want to live without any of them. The other 4 I have, on the other hand, I can go without.
> 
> regards,
> 
> M
> 
> View attachment 17769
> View attachment 17770
> View attachment 17774


After further reflection, if you are looking for an orchestra arrangement I recommend the Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal. The Requiem, Op. 48 is followed by wonderful renditions of Pélleas et Mélisande, Op. 80 and Pavane pour orchestre avec choeur, Op. 50.

My single complaint is the soloist at the beginning of the Pie Jesu - her rolling 'r's really put me off, oh well.


----------



## DrKilroy

What about the version by Boulanger?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Bix

ptr said:


> My Basic recommendation is usually André Cluytens EMI version, it has the most a Fauréan could ask for!


I would also go with this also - but be aware Victoria de los Angeles doesn't completely succeed in the Pie Jesu


----------



## Dongiovanni

I can recommend Gardiner, I have the CD, it's sublime in all aspects. 

The Pie Jesu is amazing.


----------



## Novelette

Dongiovanni said:


> I can recommend Gardiner, I have the CD, it's sublime in all aspects.
> 
> The Pie Jesu is amazing.


Gardiner is almost always a winning choice.  I have to agree with your suggestion!


----------



## Celloman

The recording I have is the Cluytens. De los Angeles and Fischer-Dieskau both have fine solos. I haven't heard all the other recommendations, so I wouldn't know how they compare. But this seems like a good choice, by all accounts.


----------



## TrevBus

Sid James said:


> This is another good one of the original, chamber sized version. Dunno if its easy to get now though?:


This and the Hickox are the ones I have. Love both. I recommend Hickox for just about all Sacred music. He seems to have a great feel and love for this type of music. His Haydn sacred masses are sublime.


----------



## annie

I don't listen to it as frequent as I want to but the ones I own are Rutter, A.Davis, Willcocks, Herreweghe, Marriner, Shaw, Ozawa, Giulini & Dutoit. My favorites are Rutter, Herreweghe and Shaw. I enjoy Dutoit, too


----------



## DavidA

Ritter is really good. Refreshing?


----------



## eddiemo

Shaw - lyrical and luminous - quite magical!


----------



## Pugg

eddiemo said:


> Shaw - lyrical and luminous - quite magical!


Thanks for sharing and...a very warm welcome to TalkClassical


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Another vote for the Rutter recording. Apart from a sublime performance of the Requiem, the couplings are excellent as well; I've never heard a more beautifully performed _Cantique de Jean Racine_.


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Another vote for the Rutter recording. Apart from a sublime performance of the Requiem, the couplings are excellent as well; I've never heard a more beautifully performed _Cantique de Jean Racine_.


Did you ever hear: Norma Burrowes, Brian Rayner-Cook, John Ogdon

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Louis Frémaux on EMI, you should try it.


----------



## CDs

Any opinions on Herreweghe's two different versions of this Requiem? Which one is the 'one' to get?


----------

